# Rocker Springs Question



## Topp171 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a 2006 GTO with about 70k miles. Everything is stock except a CAI and catless exhaust. My car was making a tick and I found out that my rockers have gone bad. I did some research and found that the LS6 rockers with a slightly higher ratio (1.8 I believe) can get me some extra hp. Do I need new springs with a rocker upgrade and what are some good rockers to look at before buying? Thanks for any responses


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A tick from rockers??? Are you sure? Lifters would be more likely. If the trunnion on the rocker is going bad Comp Cam trunnion upgrade is more worth while. It's a good idea to do it on any stock rocker.


----------



## Topp171 (Dec 17, 2011)

So turns out the problem was much deeper than I had thought. Since I don't have the equipment or time to do this I had a shop help out. Had the valve cover taken off and the rockers look really good. Had the heads taken off as well and checked the lifters and those all looked great too. Finally found some damage on the cylinder wall on the drivers side (where the noise was coming from). Could that really be the cause of a tick noise? Since the motor is apart now I am thinking about bore and stroke to 408 cid with a new crank and pistons. The other option is a brand new engine, cost would be about the same for a new stock engine. Are there any other options out there?

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I didn't think it would be a rocker. I'd still suspect a lifter. Not sure how they checked it. What the damage to the cylinder was would be of interest and which cylinder.

You can't bore out these sleeved motors. Maybe .010 at the absolute most to clean it up. Stroking is an option but expect to pay a lot if you're going to have someone do it for you. I'd take some pictures and post up on LS1GTO in the engine tech section. There are quite a few mechanics that may be able to help you.


----------



## Topp171 (Dec 17, 2011)

The guy I had check it worked for GM for 7 years so he has pretty good knowledge. The bore is going to be as little removed as possible just to eliminate the damage. The cylinder damaged is the 2nd one away from the drivers seat on the drivers side. I have never really done work on a car but he said it looked like water caused the damage. If I run my finger along the cylinder wall I could feel a slight step and a rough area. And yes I know its going to be expensive but I don't have the knowledge or equipment to do it myself.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmmm #5. I've never heard of a ridge caused by water. Usually without something else breaking and banging around in there damage is caused by broken ring lands. I'm sure once you take the piston out that will easy to tell. You can have them re-sleeved at a machine shop if you need to. You might was to talk to C-Tech Performance in Grandville. They have a complete machine shop and can do everything. You could talk to Arnie or Bob there. Good luck with it.


----------

